# SE QLD - not a spotty or YFT report



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I went out all weekend, back to back days, to beat the SE'er, and to explore some new territory (including hunting bull terriers).

For nothing spectacular.

Killer (Ron) showed me one of 'his creeks.' He and his son caught all the fish. I caught 20 snags (some bloody big ones too, so don't laugh at me).










*63 cm Flat Chap. Plus a few others between them. Not one Bull Terrier (mangrove jack) in sight.*

Though I like sausages, I was sick of the snags, so I went again this morning at Scarby. At 5 am the dinner bell rang, with a spirited run by a 45 cm snap on the troll.

Ten minutes later, this tiny puppy gave a good run also, considering it's tiny size.










*Young Moses Perch. The adults lack the black body spot, but have a black spot on top just before the tail rays, and are pinkish.*

The same again, though slight;y larger...










First MP's in 2 years of trolling this area. What the F?










*Despite the small size, it has formidable teeth.*

A couple more hours later a double hookup, though one was short lived. I must have happened on Snapper City.










*His slightly larger brother, at 47 cm. Definitely NOT a YFT!, but good fun and good eating.*

I'm moving to Noosa. :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that trev, you da man mate. Congrats.
Regards Chris


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I see "that" Koolie attached to the Moses Perch, Trev, but what hooked all the Snapper?

You come back home to get some fish... well done!

Nice flattie, Ron...

See y'all sometime...

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

liam8227 said:


> Nice Trev. Its good to see some fish at Scarby.


Hi Liam. 
After a lean threee months, a few reasonable snapper are starting to show up. Gary (Sweed) lost two in a day recently, and one was a stonker....probably mid eighties. Jimbo picked up a 63 (returned) last week. See you soon.



Beekeeper said:


> I see "that" Koolie attached to the Moses Perch, Trev, but what hooked all the Snapper?
> 
> Jimbo


All HB's Jimbo, including the double hookup. All 76 mm, one of which had a partly straighened 3X treble by the 47 model snap. Good luck today.










trev


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice fish Ron and Trev. It's even more frustrating for me after seeing fish caught on sunday. I was planning on heading out there but after sat morning I had to drop my kayak off for repairs. I'm now yakless . Though at least I wasn't out at scarb when I discovered the split. No doubt I'll be back as soon as the repairs are done.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> Nice fish Ron and Trev. It's even more frustrating for me after seeing fish caught on sunday. I was planning on heading out there but after sat morning I had to drop my kayak off for repairs. I'm now yakless . Though at least I wasn't out at scarb when I discovered the split. No doubt I'll be back as soon as the repairs are done.


I have a spare yak or two Daniel, though the SE'er is set to blow from tonight through this week. Maybe Noosa?

trev


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

kayakone said:


> I have a spare yak or two Daniel, though the SE'er is set to blow from tonight through this week. Maybe Noosa?


Yeh doesn't Noosa look temping at the moment. I can see myself sitting in a BFS with my rods and reels nicely protected in a rod chute ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice one Trev some tasty non YFT fare there.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Dinner is served Trev. Nothing to whinge about there with those snapper. Plate size beauties I reckon.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done on the snaps Trevor.

Poor Trev, all he could catch on Saturday were ROCK MONSTERS or run aground , & if anyone knows the upper reaches of Ningi Creek , there are some serious ROCK MONSTERS up there. 
My son was first off the bat with a nice Flathead. 
I caught Three, which are probably in K1s belly by now. 
I got snagged as well, but one of the snags fought back, a Stargazer :shock: . Which saved my bacon in the fish comp PHEW!! 
Sorry I didn't make it to Scarby on Sunday Trev, But I slept in.

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Nearly fell off my yak Ron when you pulled in that stargazer. I thought they were surf areas only. You looked a bit surprised too.

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> I caught a monster stargazer down at the pin one year and tossed it back. Was told later they're good eating. Haven't caught one since.


Brad
They are excellent eating. White sweet flesh (though less yield than a conventional fish shapes, due to a large head), not really firm, but still delicious. Moral of the story is surf fishing in these parts, and you get 'snagged' in a snagless sand gutter ... _don't _give up. It's probably a stargazer buried to the eyeballs, and time and pressure will eventually reward you with a good feed.

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice fish there guys. I haven't seen a stargazer in 30 odd years.
The only one I ever caught was with my hands, it looked like a nice stone, so I tried to pick it up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Rumour has it that Beekeeper bagged out yesterday on snaps, the biggest being 53 cm. Things are looking up inshore in the bay.

trev


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

It seems a few bigger models have been around lately Trev. I picked up a 57cm and 62cm snapper last week.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ben123 said:


> It seems a few bigger models have been around lately Trev. I picked up a 57cm and 62cm snapper last week.


Good fish Ben. Any turtles caught? :lol: Or are you leaving those for TC?

trev


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

No turtles, I haven't managed to hook one yet. Perhaps I need to get some tips from TC


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

ben123 said:


> No turtles, I haven't managed to hook one yet. Perhaps I need to get some tips from TC


It's all in the wrist, Ben... although attitude also comes into the equation, too. When perfected, double hook-up is possible, 'tho not probable, thank Christ! :lol:

Your PB on snaps seems to be rising sharply, young feller... nice fish.

Jimbo


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Jim, all comes from having a good teacher showing me the ropes out at Scarby hey?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ben123 said:


> Thanks Jim, all comes from having a good teacher showing me the ropes out at Scarby hey?


He showed me, and I promptly discarded all the info as not applicable to me. To each his own.

But thanks anyway, you old fart.

trev


----------

